# Stealth 4x4 Patriot LSV Electric Utility Vehicle-'09



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Aug-26-2010 9:23:31 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $11,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

